# السلامة الصناعية في المنشأت النفطية



## سيدي بلعباس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/302678453/Safety_in_Petroleum_Establishments.rar.html​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الجهود المبذوله


----------



## gailey iniesta (12 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## عمار مجيد لاجي (4 أكتوبر 2012)

يسلمووووووووووووو عالصور


----------



## astra2009 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا علي الجهد المبدول أخي


----------



## arch_adil (7 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكر جهدك سيدي بلعباس 
لكن الرابط غير موجود فيه الملف 
فضلا اذا تنزله من جديد ؟


----------



## daloula (8 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## daloula (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أرجوكم افيدوني بموصوع ا*لصناغة النفطية و التأمين على المخاطر البيئية*


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> > :82:
> ...


----------



## daloula (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا لكم


----------



## daloula (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا لكم


----------



## virtualknight (10 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على الملفات


----------

